# starter taking too long?



## guvna (Mar 23, 2009)

so, i'm trying my hand at some sourdough. i've had the starter going for a week now. it smells pretty good but it doesn't seem very pungent. how do i know when it's done? my house is usually below 70* and i think that's delaying the process. i can hardly wait!!!


----------



## bassman (Mar 23, 2009)

Your starter is probably ready to go right now.  You may not get the expected intense sour smell for awhile.  The older your starter gets, the better it smells.  If you want to check it, mix up a small batch (just warm water, starter and more flour), and let it set overnight.  If it's bubbly in the morning, you're good to go.  Good luck.


----------



## guvna (Mar 23, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## roo-b-q'n (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you have bubbles around the edge of your bowl?  If so you should be good to go.

How did you go about making your starter?  What were your steps?


----------



## irish (Mar 24, 2009)

Chlorinated water? You might want to start over with bottled water.


----------



## bbqboy (Mar 27, 2009)

Newcomer here.  How do you make a starter batch for sour dough bread?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## drlouis (Mar 27, 2009)

never use metal utensils in your starter.  I'm not sure why, but I've read it repeatedly


----------



## guvna (Mar 27, 2009)

yes, i did use tap water. i wasn't thinking about the fact that city water is treated. it's all bubbly though, and is smelling good; do you really think i should start over? i heard about the metal utensil thing too, i just didn't think it would matter... thanks for the input!


----------



## bassman (Mar 27, 2009)

Sourdough starter is nothing more that flour and water.  There are other methods, but the simplest is to mix  one cup of warm water with one cup of flour.  Make sure you use a non metallic bowl.  Let set a room temperature stirring once a day and within a week you should have your starter.  

BTW, stop on over at roll call and introduce yourself.  We like to hear about your experience, where you're from, type of equipment you use, etc.


----------



## roo-b-q'n (Mar 30, 2009)

If it is reacting and smells good, I would toss half of it and put in half the amount of the original amount of flour and 1/2 the amount of the original amount of water (use bottled water).  This will refresh/renourish it and it will be fine to use.  Or you could use the amount you will be throwing out and make a loaf of bread.


----------

